# 0190062153 - KomTel GmbH - INA Germany AG - VPE - CCL AG



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

hallo.

kann denn jemand etwas mit den genannten dingen im betreff anfangen?

mein vater soll zweimal euro 29,90 bezahlen. er weiß aber nicht warum.  es erfolgten innerhalb einer minute 2 einwahlen mit der nummer 0190062153.

kann es mit kazaa oder sexseiten zu tun haben?

bei der regulierungsbehörde www.regtp.de ist diese nummer aktuell nicht registriert.

die einwahlen fanden am 11.08.2003 statt. auf der telekom rechnung standen sie im oktober 2003. 
mein vater hat der rechnung widersprochen, so dass die telekom den betrag nicht eingezogen hat. der widerspruch ging ebenso an die komtel gmbh, flensburg, die auf der rechnung genannt wurde.

die komtel gmbh hat dann weiterverwiesen an die INA germany AG in hamburg.

dort wurde ebenso widersprochen. 

die INA germany AG hat dann auf die virtual pacific entertainment (VPE) in hertfordshire/england (in der nähe von london) verwiesen. die angegebene telefonnummer der VPE existiert. der platz ist aber nicht besetzt. anruf oder fax ist also unmöglich. so wurde per email widersprochen.

letzte woche hat sich die CCL AG, lichtenau (bei paderborn) gemeldet. 

irgendwie ist gar kein wirklicher zusammenhang erkennbar, wer mit wem was zu tun hat. 

man betrachte sich die seiten www.ccl.de bzw. www.brainplacement.de brainplacement ist ein angebliches projekt der CCL AG. brainplacement soll in frankfurt zu finden zu sein. wählt man die angegebene telefonnummer (069 / 6773769-16), kommt lediglich die meldung: "kein anschluss unter dieser nummer." bzw. "diese nummer ist uns nicht bekannt."

im anhang befinden sich die schreiben der KomTel GmbH sowie der CCL AG.

sollte man das ganze überhaupt ernst nehmen?

bisher wurde allen forderungen widersprochen.

leider existiert der pc, der im august benutzt wurde, nicht mehr in seiner damaligen form (festplatte wurde formatiert), so dass eventuelle beweise nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

ich tendiere dazu, meinem vater zu raten, die sache auszusitzen und erwarte, dass der betreffende diensteanbieter (wer auch immer) den gerichtsweg nicht beschreiten wird.

gibt es weitere erfahrungen mit diesen "anbietern"?

was kann man in diesem fall raten?

*[Virenscanner: Name des Unterzeichners im ersten Anhang entfernt]*


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

ergänzung


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

*FST*

@wuppi,

nur mal so nebenbei:

Dass sich die organisierten Mehrverdiener bei ihrer Abkassiererei auf die FST e. V. berufen, täuscht über manches hinweg.

www.fst-ev.org

ist die Lobby der Mehrverdienstler und Selbsregistrierer, die einen "Kodex" für ihre Geschäfte entwickelten, um vor Eingriffen des Gesetzgebers  sicher zu sein.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

die sache mit der FST ist mir bekannt.

im folgenden zitiere ich das antwortschreiben an die CCL AG:

"Sehr geehrte Frau W.,

vorab vielen Dank für Ihre Informationen vom 11. November 2003. 

Wir nehmen hiermit Ihr Angebot an und wünschen also, dass Sie uns kostenlos
ausführliche illustrierte Informationen zur angeblichen
Mehrwert-Dienstnutzung per Email senden. Falls wir Ihr Angebot missverstanden haben und Sie
stellen uns für diese weitergehenden Informationen Kosten jeglicher Art und Weise
in Rechnung - auch bei einer Zusendung per Email - , nehmen wir Ihr Angebot
nicht an. 

Darüber hinaus entspricht Ihre Rechnungslegung nicht den Kosten, die auf
unserer Telefonrechnung genannt wurden. Es wurden 2 Einwahlen à Euro 29,90
berechnet, zusammen also Euro 59,80. Sie sprechen aber von Euro 59,90 oder als
zweite Variante von Euro 29,20 zzgl. Euro 2,99 pro Minute. Beide Varianten der
Rechnungslegung sind mit unserer Telefonrechnung nicht in Einklang zu bringen.
Daher müssen wir Ihre tatsächliche Involviertheit in den
Leistungserbringungs- beziehungsweise Abrechnungszusammenhang mit der KomTel GmbH, Flensburg,
mit der INA AG, Hamburg beziehungsweise mit der Virtual Pacifics Entertainment,
Herfordshire/England bezweifeln. 

Weiter schreiben Sie, dass der Dienst auch versehentlich oder von Dritten
mit hinterhältiger List von einem Telefon angewählt werden kann. Falls ein
solcher Vorgang zutreffend sein sollte, düfte zu erwarten sein, dass die Kosten
für einen Dienst nicht in Rechnung gestellt werden, wenn dieser niemals in
Anspruch genommen wurde, da der Dienst nur von einem PC und nicht von einem
Telefon ausgehend in Anspruch genommen werden kann, wie Sie selber schreiben. 

Auch Ihre Beschreibung, dass dieser Dienst von einem PC ausgehend nur dann
angewählt werden kann, nachdem der PC-Nutzer zweimal der Installation des
Einwahl-Programms bewusst zugestimmt hat, deckt sich nicht mit unserer
zurückliegenden Internet-Nutzung. Uns ist die Dialer-Problematik seit längerem bekannt
und haben bisher und werden auch in Zukunft keinerlei Vertrauen an sich
automatisch ins Telefonnetz einwählende Programme verschwenden. Das heißt, dass
ein Programm sich niemals mit unserer Zustimmung installiert und eingewählt
hat. Falls eine Installation eines Einwahlprogramms tatsächlich der Fall gewesen
sein sollte, erfolgte die Einwahl nicht mit unserer Zustimmung und (nach
Bekanntwerden der Umstände) somit gegen unseren bewussten Willen. 

In jedem Fall widersprechen wir der Berechnung eines Dienstes, der zu keinem
Zeitpunkt von uns in Anspruch genommen wurde. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx"


hat jemand erfahrung und kann abschätzen, wie der weitere verlauf in dieser angelegenheit sein wird?

sind permanente widersprüche gegen die forderungen angebracht? wann sollte man "aufgeben"? ist es ratsam, mindestens bis zum erhalt des gerichtlichen mahnbescheides durchzuhalten (sofern dieser überhaupt jemals kommen sollte)?


*[Virenscanner: Namen gekürzt]*


----------



## sascha (18 November 2003)

Immer wieder gerne gelesen und zitiert:



> Allein die Verpflichtung der Inhalt-Anbieter (...) auf (...) den Verhaltenskodex für das Angebot von Telefonmehrwertdiensten besagt nichts über die Einhaltung der Verpflichtung durch die entsprechenden Anbieter.



Quelle: Urteil des Amtsgerichts Krefeld
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkrefeld301003.htm


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2003)

Bin spät dran, war aber etwas Tipparbeit... 



			
				CCL AG schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Nutzung der o.g. Rufnummer durch Ihren Telefonanschluß wurde von der Deutschen Telekom AG bestätigt. Die genauen Daten entnehmen Sie bitte dem Ihnen auf der Telekom-Rechnung vorliegenden Einzelverbindungsnachweis.


Ich entnehme hier eigentlich nur, dass es sich um ein vorgefertigtes Standardschreiben mit sehr deutlichen Anstrengungsvermeidungstendenzen. Du solltest in den ersten Satz die vorgenommene technische Prüfung hineininterpretieren und um die Vorlage der Dokumentation bitten, damit Du Dich selbst von überzeugen kannst. Selbstverständlich darf Dir der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auch die Verbindungen im einzelnen aufschlüsseln, damit Du Dich vergewissern kannst, dass Sie zumindest mit Deiner Telefonrechnung identisch sind...



> Laut Aussage unseres Kunden (eines Serviceanbieter für Kostenpflichtige Internet-Inhalte) und unseren eigenen Kontrollen der Dienste, wird diese Mehrwertnummer nach geltenden Richtlinien (FST) angeboten.
> 
> Dies sei einleitend erläutert. Da somit kein Verdacht auf Missbrauch besteht und mithin kein Grund vorliegt, weshalb Sie die Zahlung der Gebühren dieses Dienstes zurückhalten bzw. evtl. bereits entrichtete Entgelte erstattet werden.


Ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn. Nur weil der Diensteanbieter behauptet, sich einem Kodex unterworfen zu haben, der mit dem Gesetz rein gar nichts zu tun hat, sind der Verdacht und Deine Einwendungen natürlich nicht vom Tisch. Also nach dem Inhalteanbieter bohren...



> Im Anhang finden Sie eine Beschreibung des Dienstes, für den u. a. die Mehrwertnummern genutzt werden. Sollten Sie zusätzlich ausführliche illustrierte Informationen benötigen, um die Dienstnutzung noch besser nachvollziehen zu können, werden wir Ihnen diese auf expliziten Wunsch zustellen. Da dieser Vorgang für uns ziemlich aufwändig ist, müssen wir Ihnen dann jedoch eine Kostenpauschale von 10,00 € zzgl der ges. MwSt (gesamt 11,60€) belasten.


Dem ist wohl überhaupt nichts hinzuzufügen...

Das Komtel-Schreiben ist auch ein typisches Formschreiben. Hatte ich auch mal hier eingestellt.

Die Dienstebeschreibung der CCL AG sagt nichts darüber aus, wie sich der Dialer auf Deinem System verhalten hat.



> Diese Plattform wird *i.d.R.* von einem, auf dem PC installierten Wählprogramm...


Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel...



> Mit dieser Installation und der nachfolgenden Anwahl per Modem oder ISDN-Karte erfolgt gleichzeitig eine Vergabe sowie die Verwaltung eines Abonnementbenutzernamens und Passwortes, welches in diesem Fall z. B. 59,90 € bzw. 29,20 € zzgl. 2,99 €/Min (inkl. der ges. MwSt) kostet. Es gilt für die Dauer von einem Monat ab Bestelldatum und hat Gültigkeit für die uneingeschränkte Inanspruchnahme der Serviceinhalte.


Das ist doch wunderbar! Bei der CCL AG ist niemand ein kleines wenig stutzig, dass innerhalb von 2 Minuten gleich zwei dieser Monatszugänge "gekauft" wurden? Die zweite Anwahl hätte doch dann lediglich 2,99 €/min kosten dürfen, oder? Damit ist der Abrechnungsfehler ziemlich offensichtlich und das bestätigen die Dir auch noch schwarz auf weiß...


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

*Die Selbstregistrierer*

... auch das AG HH-St. Georg schätzt die Mehrwertlertruppe zutreffend ein.

Hier nachlesen:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/DialerAGHamburgAGNorderstedt.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> > Mit dieser Installation und der nachfolgenden Anwahl per Modem oder ISDN-Karte erfolgt gleichzeitig eine Vergabe sowie die Verwaltung eines Abonnementbenutzernamens und Passwortes, welches in diesem Fall z. B. 59,90 € bzw. 29,20 € zzgl. 2,99 €/Min (inkl. der ges. MwSt) kostet. Es gilt für die Dauer von einem Monat ab Bestelldatum und hat Gültigkeit für die uneingeschränkte Inanspruchnahme der Serviceinhalte.
> 
> 
> Das ist doch wunderbar! Bei der CCL AG ist niemand ein kleines wenig stutzig, dass innerhalb von 2 Minuten gleich zwei dieser Monatszugänge "gekauft" wurden? Die zweite Anwahl hätte doch dann lediglich 2,99 €/min kosten dürfen, oder? Damit ist der Abrechnungsfehler ziemlich offensichtlich und das bestätigen die Dir auch noch schwarz auf weiß...




na ja. sie schreiben ja, dass man mit der berechnung in höhe von euro 59,80, die durch zwei einwahlen à euro 29,90 innerhalb einer minute zustande gekommen ist, ein abonnement für insgesamt 2 monate gekauft haben kann. 

wobei mich ja am meisten interessieren würden, um welche abonnierten inhalte es sich überhaupt handeln soll. dazu schweigen sie sich aus.

ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mein vater irgendwo draufgeklickt hat und es hat sich ein pop-up-fenster geöffnet, was er so schnell wie möglich weg haben wollte. das dumme ist, dass er selber nicht so genau weiß, was er gemacht hat, weil es ja durchaus so ist, dass sich bei besuchen auf einschlägigen seiten (und vor allem wenn man älter ist und wenig ahnung vom internet hat und auch noch die kostenpflichtigen seiten besucht) unkontrollierbar fenster öffnen, so dass man die wahl hat, entweder ständig fenster zu schließen oder als letzte maßnahme den pc neu zu starten. er meint aber, dass er zu keinem zeitpunkt etwas bestätigt hat, wo geld gefordert wird.

kann man denn vielleicht davon ausgehen, dass wegen dem bedarf solcher verschlungener wege eine dieser firmen etwas zu verbergen hat? ich finde es seltsam, dass man von einer adresse zur nächsten gereicht wird und niemand hält es für nötig, darzustellen, wie er zu seiner forderung kommt.

diese virtual pacific entertainment VPE ( www.vpeonline.com ) mit sitz in england befindet sich in einem einzigen zimmer ("suite 6"), das zwar einen telefonanschluss besitzt, wo aber niemand zu erreichen ist. sowas ist doch völlig unseriös. 

die gestaltung der seite www.ccl.de ist auch absolut unseriös. da hat jemand ohne groß ahnung zu haben aus einem lehrbuch über betriebswirtschaftslehre abgeschrieben.
noch furioser geht es auf www.brainplacement.de zu.

nachvollziehbar scheint diese seite zu sein: www.drop-charge.com  hier stellt sich nämlich der einzige und wirkliche geschäftssinn der CCL AG dar: die bereitstellung von abrechnungsverfahren im internet. unter tarife sind auch die 29,90 zu finden, nämlich unter macro payment tarif nr. 8, die meinem vater zwei mal berechnet wurden.


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

@wuppi,

auf allen Seiten dieser Fallensteller kann ich ein gesetzkonformes Impressum nicht erkennen.

Das Vertickern der Nummern von einer Mehrverdienstlerebene zu nächsten, zur weiteren und dann zur übernächsten gehört zum üblichen Procedere in diesem Sumpfbiotop.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 November 2003)

Immerhin haben die den Dienst etwas genauer beschrieben. Die meisten Netzanbieter und ihr Rattenschwanz hintendran lassen sich dazu ja nicht herab. Dadurch hast Du auch verschiedene Argumentationsmöglichkeiten. Das "Abonnement" müsste ja mit der Übermittlung eines Passwortes einher gegangen sein. Ich würde das Passwort als Ware einstufen und da sollte die Gegenseite sicherstellen, dass die Ware auch den Empfänger erreicht hat.


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @wuppi,
> 
> auf allen Seiten dieser Fallensteller kann ich ein gesetzkonformes Impressum nicht erkennen.



die CCL AG leistet dem gesetz folge:

"CCL AG 
Heierstrasse 13 
D-33165 Lichtenau 
Telefon +49.1805.555.707 
Telefax +49.5292.2922 
eMail [email protected] 
Abrechnungsfragen: [email protected] 

Angaben nach §6 TDG 
Vorstand: ([email protected]) 
HRB Paderborn 3426 
VAT ID DE 195083351"


zu sehen, wenn man unter www.ccl.de "kontakt" anklickt. 

meiner meinung nach sind die hier zitierten zeilen das einzige auf dieser homepage, was wahrheitsgehalt hat. tatsächlich hält man es selber für nötig, auf das teledienstegesetz hinzuweisen. nach dem motto: wenn schon alles erlogen ist, was sie hier sehen dürfen, müssen wir wenigstens darauf hinweisen, gesetzlich verpflichtet zu sein, sie nur zu 99,9% täuschen zu dürfen.


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

*CCL und FST*

@wuppi,

schon einiger Maßen pikant:

Die CCL AG beruft sich auf den Mehrwertlerverein und ist bei denen überhaupt nicht Mitglied. Warum wohl?

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch hast Du auch verschiedene Argumentationsmöglichkeiten. Das "Abonnement" müsste ja mit der Übermittlung eines Passwortes einher gegangen sein. Ich würde das Passwort als Ware einstufen und da sollte die Gegenseite sicherstellen, dass die Ware auch den Empfänger erreicht hat.




das ist ein guter ansatz. 

kann man diese leute mit argumenten überzeugen? oder sollte man sich eher darauf einstellen, monatelang von verschiedenen stellen (inkassounternehmen, rechtsanwälte) angegriffen zu werden?


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

*Re: CCL und FST*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @wuppi,
> 
> schon einiger Maßen pikant:
> 
> ...



das ist ja wirklich komisch. 

allerdings ist es so, dass die CCL AG sich auf die INA Germany AG beruft. die INA Germany AG ist mitglied bei diesem eigennützigen verein.

die KomTel GmbH ist dort auch mitglied.


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

*Die Mehrverdiener*

 
@wuppi,

kann man natürlich so sehen:

Ich selbst habe Betrüger und Dieb gelernt, mein Komplice ist Mitglied bei einer Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle und kennt den Kodex.  :lol:  :lol: 

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

Es gibt ein neues Phenomen - Dialer kommen zum Einsatz, bei denen der deutsche Reseller und der ausländische Anbieter *hoffen*, dass die Registrierung bei der RegTP durchgeht.
@wuppi
Es ist zu raten, zuerst die Datenbanken der RegTP zu beanspruchen. Ist der Dialer nicht registriert, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch. Die bislang empfohlene Beweislastumkehr im zivieln Verfahren kann hier schon vorgezogen werden - soll der Anbieter bei Rechnungsstellung oder bereits im Mahnverfahren nachweisen, dass der Zahlungsanspruch eben doch besteht. Ansonsten solange durch Nichtstun glänzen, bis entweder der Mahnbescheid einflattert oder der Forderungssteller diesen Anspruch (aus seiner Sicht) nachweist.
Was die FST e.V. betrifft, so ist die nach unbestätigten Erkenntnissen derzeit in der Auflösung. Die CCL war zwar dort nicht Mitglied, hat sich aber über Ihre Rufnummernpartner (KomTel/INA) dem Kodex verschrieben - das steht (mit Sicherheit) in den AGB´s zwischen den Mitverdienern.


----------



## Raimund (18 November 2003)

*FST ex?*

 
@anna,

falls wir den Exitus von FST e. V. beklagen müssen, so gilt ein christliches Wort als Nekrolog:

"De mortuis nihil nisi bene!"     

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

*Re: FST ex?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> beene!


... hätte ich denen auch immer gern machen wollen, zumal die Finger bei denen zwischendrin störten, um in die gewünschten Gänge zu kommen. Meine demokratisch geschütze Meinung hierzu - ein eigennütziger Selbstäufer, der seine Steuervergünstigungen nicht einmal im Ansatz wert ist.


----------



## wuppi (18 November 2003)

hat denn bisher jemand schon einmal probleme mit der nummer 0190062153 gehabt?

die einwahl erfolgte am 11.08. also wenige tage vor gültigkeitwerden der neuen gesetzlichen regelung, die den verbraucher besser schützt. ist möglicherweise dennoch, also auch wenn zu diesem zeitpunkt die alte regelung noch gegolten hat, in der nummer 0190062153  ein unlauteres instrument zu sehen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 November 2003)

Das AG Forchheim hat zu Einwahlen vor dem 15.08 eine interessante Meinung. Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agforchheim151003.htm


----------



## wuppi (9 Dezember 2003)

*CCL AG umgezogen??*

hallo.

weiß denn jemand, warum die CCL AG laut den angaben ihrer homepage (www.ccl.de) ihren briefkasten von der "Heierstrasse 13, 33165 Lichtenau" (in der nähe von Paderborn/NRW) nach "Bayerische Straße 5, 10707 Berlin" verlegt hat?

die eintragung in das handelsregister ist die gleiche geblieben (HRB Paderborn).

das finde ich sehr seltsam. kann es vielleicht sein, dass das sogenannte "drop-charge"-abrechnungssystem (www.drop-charge.com) nicht so sehr mit den unlauteren geschäftspraktiken der CCL AG in verbindung gebracht werden soll? diese "drop-charge"-geschichte ist ein produkt der CCL AG. 

oder meint die CCL AG durch eine adresse in berlin repräsentativ besser dazustehen?

vielleicht hat jemand konkrete informationen zu diesem vorgang und kann diese hier kundtun!




die neue adresse der CCL AG:

"CCL AG 
Bayerische Strasse 5 
D-10707 Berlin
Telefon +
eMail [email protected] 
Abrechnungsfragen: [email protected] 

Angaben nach §6 TDG 
Vorstand: ([email protected]) 
HRB Paderborn 3426 
VAT ID DE 195083351"
_Verwarnung an den User Wuppi, wenn die Löschung 
 der persönlichen Daten wieder zurückeditiert wird, 
wird der User Wuppi gelöscht!!!_


----------



## technofreak (9 Dezember 2003)

zur Info und damit keine  nachträgliche Editierung unbemerkt vorgenommen werden kann
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Dezember 2003)

@wuppi
Du befindest hier in einem Forum , das Dir Gelegenheit gibt Informationen und Nachrichten auszutauschen, damit bist du ein Gast bzw Mitglied. 
Wir erwarten, dass ein Gast/Mitglied sich an die Spielregeln, genannt Nutzungsregeln hält. 
In diesen steht ausdrücklich, dass das Posten von persönlichen Daten untersagt ist , und zwar ohne jede Ausnahme. 
Dies dient dem Schutz des Forums vor juristischen Angriffen. 
Wenn du erstens diese Bestimmungen verletzt und zweitens die Korrekturen auch noch rückgängig machst, verletzt du die Voraussetzungen einer Mitgliedschaft. 
Da wir hier nicht davon ausgehen können, dass die CCL AG mit der Bekanntgabe der Telefonnumer(n) einverstanden ist, war der Beitrag durch einen Moderator zu editieren.
Die anschließende Verwarnung wegen des Zurückeditierens ist somit auch korrekt.

Also: NUB´s beachten und alles wird gut, da sonst wie angekündigt die Sperrung des Accounts droht.

PS.: Wer die Telefonnummern/ Personendaten unbedingt wissen will, kann sich selbst auf der Internetseite umsehen.


----------



## wuppi (22 Juni 2004)

*Die Story geht weiter!*

Heute melde ich mich wieder einmal zu Wort.

Nachdem in der oben geschilderten Sache seit über einem halben Jahr nichts passiert ist, versuchen es diese [] mit einer neuen Masche.

Es wurde ein Inkasso-Unternehmen ins Leben gerufen, welches die [] Forderungen erneut einzutreiben versucht.

Es nennt sich EVA Inkasso GmbH. EVA steht für "Elektronische Verarbeitung von Abrechnungsdaten". Im Internet ist die GmbH unter www.eva-inkasso.de zu finden. Ein Besuch auf der Seite lohnt sich. Sinn und Zweck der GmbH lassen sich sehr schnell erkennen.

Wie auf der alten Homepage der CCL AG findet man sinnloses, hochtrabend klingendes Gelabere, das nur dazu dienen soll, Betroffene einzuschüchtern.

Im Anhang zeige ich das Schreiben der EVA Inkasso GmbH (der Umschlag war übrigens mit einem "Guten Morgen" geziert - blöder geht´s bald nicht mehr).

Den ersten Forderungen (die insgesamt von 4 Stellen inkl. Telekom ausgeübt wurden - s.o. -) wurde ja eingehend widersprochen, weshalb auf dieses und den sicher folgenden Schreiben der EVA Inkasso GmbH nicht geantwortet werden wird.

Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass ein gerichtliches Verfahren angestrebt wird. Diese Leute wissen genau, dass ihre Forderung auf [] Wege zustande gekommen ist und daher keine Chance auf Durchsetzung ihrer "Ansprüche" haben. Ich hatte bisher gehofft, dass diese Bande schon längst im Knast sitzen würde. Na ja.

Bei den angemahnten Beträgen fällt doch wirklich jedem ins Auge, dass die Rechnung nie und nimmer stimmen kann. 
Der Tarif enthält eine einmalige Set-Up-Gebühr von Euro 29,90 und ab der 2. Minute je Euro 2,99. Nur komisch, dass in diesem Falle in der 2. Minute die Set-Up-Gebühr erneut berechnet wird. Eine minutenweise Abrechnung findet nicht statt. Das schreit nach Dialer und vor allem danach, dass zu keinem Zeitpunkt tatsächlich irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen Inhalte genutzt wurden.

[] bitte unterlasse auch hier diese Anschuldigungen. *BT/MOD*


----------



## wuppi (29 Juni 2004)

*Warum passiert nichts?*

Hallo.

Der 09.06. ist längst verstrichen. Die nette EVA Inkasso GmbH hat leider seitdem nichts hören lassen.

Weiß denn jemand, was da los ist? Schlafen diese netten Mitmenschen? Befinden sie sich außer Landes? Hat man sie eingeknastet?


----------



## wuppi (27 Januar 2007)

*Amtsgericht widerruft Erlaubnis zum Inkasso!!*

siehe mein Beitrag in diesem Forum an dieser Stelle:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183246#post183246


----------

